# My Favorite Piso



## idigjars (Dec 18, 2007)

I found this Piso sample with original box and then lightning struck twice and I acquired another sample.   I know Piso's are pretty common but I like the Piso's.     Paul


----------



## pupman (Jan 20, 2008)

Those are great Piso's Paul,thanks for sharing ,Kev[][][]


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 20, 2008)

have you tried the product yet?[]


----------



## capsoda (Jan 20, 2008)

They are the perfect size for displaying and they come in several colors. The one has a great label Paul. Nice finds.


----------



## KentOhio (Jan 20, 2008)

The medicinal marijuana collectors would probably be interested in those.


----------



## Jim (Jan 21, 2008)

Really nice, Paul. I don't remember ever seeing any sample Pisos. We dig the standard size ones here sometimes in an array of colors. I wonder just how many different shades of green those things come in, it seems like every time I find a green one, it's a shade off from the other ones. The color variety alone makes them interesting. ~Jim


----------



## idigjars (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks for looking at the post guys and your comments.  Jim if you dig any oddball colored Piso's  please keep me in mind.  Thank you all for looking, good luck digging, adding bottles to your collection and best regards.                 Paul []


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 24, 2008)

cool... are they embossed, or just labeled?


----------



## idigjars (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Matt, the samples are labeled only.  Take care and good luck with your digging and collecting.    Paul


----------



## tigue710 (Feb 1, 2008)

do they have a sunken label panel on the front?  I figured if they had been embossed I would of seen one by now.  Real cool bottles even with out the embossing.


----------

